# Multiple Echo's



## renifejn (Nov 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had experience with multiple echos on the same day being denied even with the -76/-77 on it.  If so, what steps did you take next...appeal?

Thanks


----------



## heatheralayna (Nov 11, 2008)

I have used -59 in the past and gotten multiple echos paid.  Unfortunately it usually does involve an appeal with all the documentation.  The patient actually had 4 echos done in one day.  We are still fighting to get the last one paid.  Of course all the echos except for the first one are limited echos, 93308.

Good luck!


----------

